# im back...with a new sig!



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

check it :thumbsup:


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

That's a sweet sig.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Not too bad. Those brushes are big now. I think I need to get with the times.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I have no ablity to do these things.


----------

